# what to do with leftover coal?



## mikesj (Aug 31, 2014)

I finally got around to cleaning out the coal bin in my basement. I've never burned coal and the house has a fuel oil furnace from the early 90's. I've got several wheelbarrows worth of coal scraps to dispose of. Any ideas? Can I just dump it on a bonfire or should I slowly get rid of it by throwing it away in old pellet bags?


----------



## bas157 (Sep 1, 2014)

Post it up for free on craigslist or on here


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 1, 2014)

Post it on www.nepacrossroads.com and someone will be there shortly to get it.  Guaranteed.


----------



## chrispr1 (Sep 1, 2014)

mikesj said:


> I've got several wheelbarrows worth of coal scraps to dispose of.



When you say scraps, do you have the slag that doesn't burn or just pieces that never got used?  I don't know of any coal burners who use slag for anything but regular coal would go fast if you post it on CL for free pickup.  Do you know what kind it is:  rice, pea, buck, nut, etc?


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 1, 2014)

Still a good # of wood burning appliances rated for coal so someone should be happy to load and get it out of your basement.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Sep 1, 2014)

mikesj said:


> I finally got around to cleaning out the coal bin in my basement. I've never burned coal and the house has a fuel oil furnace from the early 90's. I've got several wheelbarrows worth of coal scraps to dispose of. Any ideas? Can I just dump it on a bonfire or should I slowly get rid of it by throwing it away in old pellet bags?


Christmas stockings


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 1, 2014)

mikesj said:


> I finally got around to cleaning out the coal bin in my basement. I've never burned coal and the house has a fuel oil furnace from the early 90's. I've got several wheelbarrows worth of coal scraps to dispose of. Any ideas? Can I just dump it on a bonfire or should I slowly get rid of it by throwing it away in old pellet bags?



If you dump it on a bonfire, the pile of coal you put on it,
will probly be a pile of coal when the fire goes out...
Now you will have a pile of ashes from the fire, 
and a pile of coal to deal with..

If you plan on giving it away, which is the only way someone will bother with it,
You may want to bag it first, because either way, it will be easier for you to deal with.

Dan


----------



## mikesj (Sep 1, 2014)

This is the junk that the previous owners never burned. Grit with dirt mixed in- very few chunks. I'm sure no one would want it. 

Saving it for the kids stockings sounds likes good idea

I could dig a hole and bury it. It doesn't sound like burning outside would work. Or I could bag it up and get rid of it a little at a time.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep in mind coal exists as a rock.....  You could just find a nice spot in the woods.......


----------



## Deromax (Sep 1, 2014)

Everything is biodegradable.  Even uranium is, if you are patient enough!


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 1, 2014)

Deromax said:


> Everything is biodegradable.  Even uranium is, if you are patient enough!


 
BIODEGRADABLE : capable of being broken down especially into innocuous products by the action of living things

Uranium degrades without the "bio" help.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 1, 2014)

Deromax said:


> Everything is biodegradable.  Even uranium is, if you are patient enough!


It will still be there in ANOTHER 10 million years for the next of earth's occupants to use.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Sep 1, 2014)

and coal is just a rock....... pitch it in the woods


----------



## mikesj (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I will just use the tractor to dig a hole and bury it. My patch of woods is small, so I don't want to junk it up. Fortunately I have a couple of areas where a little fill will come in handy.


----------

